# using field decoys with stakes in a water decoy spread



## mathews11 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have been considering ordering some mallard shell decoys on stakes that are designed to be used in dry fields, but I am interested in using them in flooded grain fields with the decoy just above the surface of the water. The wind blows, decoy moves, motion is in the spread. Anyone have any suggestions or have any experience with this strategy?


----------



## labradoodle (Oct 13, 2013)

should work


----------



## welderguy (Oct 13, 2013)

sounds kinda unnatural to me but I could be wrong.The ducks will be the real judge of it.Im always open to new ideas.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2013)

I have done it with canadas and it worked


----------



## mathews11 (Oct 13, 2013)

Im trying to think of any method to add motion to the spread and stray away from my mojo because it seems to flare more birds than not just from my experience. I would think a feeder style decoy shell moving back and forth in the wind would make a Greenhead do the maple leaf. I think it would be worth a try.


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd jerk more before foolin with shell decoys


----------



## ngaduck (Oct 13, 2013)

Go with full bodies not shells. I've used them in the more shallow areas of the field as well as on the levies. I like using full bodies around the pit also to break up the outline of it. I would also suggest a jerk string or 2 for more motion. You'll only get so much motion out of full bodies especially in light wind. I much prefer a jerk string over any other motion decoy out there.


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Oct 13, 2013)

We use at least 2 jerk strings to keep motion in the water a well as a dozen full body mallards, a dozen full body specks and snows in Arkansas. It's a lot of work to set up and can get expensive but well worth it. We decoy a ton of specks doing this as well when typically it would only be low percentage fly over shots.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 13, 2013)

Are you flagging?


----------



## mathews11 (Oct 13, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Are you flagging?


 No, I'm not flagging. Never have thought of it honestly. I was planning on using 3 dozen floater mallards, couple pintails, gadwalls, have a couple full bodies on stakes, my new higdon pulsator 2, jerk string, maybe mojo. Be hunting in flooded grain fields in Mississippi, 1-2 foot water depth.


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Oct 14, 2013)

mathews11 said:


> No, I'm not flagging. Never have thought of it honestly. I was planning on using 3 dozen floater mallards, couple pintails, gadwalls, have a couple full bodies on stakes, my new higdon pulsator 2, jerk string, maybe mojo. Be hunting in flooded grain fields in Mississippi, 1-2 foot water depth.



Do not be afraid to run your mojo(s) out there especially at the beginning of season. I know its a big joke around here but it's nothing to run several mojo's early season. Later in the season I may not use any it just depends what the birds want. 

I personally do not flag while hunting rice fields, specks are one of the most call receptive birds out there so I stick to that. But when hunting canada's around here or dry fields out west I always have a flag and it works well...


----------



## Speckcaller (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, 80% if my spread consists of full bodies. They have better movement and ducks can see them from a distants. If our water gets to high during the year we use garden stakes that you can buy at Home Depot to get the full bodies above the water. Another added bonus is that they can create the illusion that there is sheet water or new water, which ducks prefer anyways.


----------



## mathews11 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been researching and found several different brands I like, but I think I like the mallard ghg shells and higdon shells the best. Not cheap, but not breaking the bank. I have read that the shells are easier to pack and provide the same realistic look as a full body but at a better price. Has anyone had any problems with the shells or preferences? Thanks for feedback, keep it coming! And is it possible to put a remote on an old mojo?


----------



## Speckcaller (Oct 14, 2013)

I use shells amongst the full bodies, to make the spread larger. They don't have the movement that the full bodies do but still works well as fillers for us. Personally I'm against mojos, but most of the old ones can be programmed with a remote.


----------



## flywayman (Oct 15, 2013)

I have used full bodies a good bit in shallow water as you describe and that works well. Don't think the shells will give you much motion.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Works very well. If we set out 10 dozen decoys atleast 3 dozen are shells. Also lay them out around the pit and on ice if there is any.


----------

